# blue crawfish....dieing or molting?



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

hey ive had a blue lobster for 3 months now and he has molted once since getting him, but he did it in his little cave i have for him. i just got home and he is out and about but moving very slow like he is sick or dieing.... even was on his back for a few min so i thought he had died... his color is not as bright as usual and he just looks like crap frankly.... could he be molting or maybe he is dieing....... any help


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

sadly enough he died...... R.I.P. little dude.............. you are now oscar food


----------

